# what should i do please help



## labist (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello to all members

I want to discuss a problem with all of you. I am doing a desktop support 
job since last 7 years.No doubt i learned so much in the client environment but now the problem is that i want to do a job as an assistant system admin or a role between desktop support and full admin to gain experience in administrating server. So after 1 to years can try to become Full System Admininstrator or Network admin but when i compare my current salary with the advertised salaries of assistant admin it is equal or sometimes better than the advertised jobs. But i am worried how can i continue my desktop job in late 30s i mean i should be administrator. I am now 30 years old.I have BS degree in computer science.But don't have any certification.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Experience is often much more desirable than certifications but many employers will still require Microsoft, Cisco, etc certifications. Given the amount of experience you have it shouldn't be difficult for you to start getting the Microsoft certifications if that's the career track you're interested in.

If your current salary is better than what is currently being offered you may be better off gaining experience where you or or looking for a place that can maybe offer more rapid advancement.


----------



## Xatos (Feb 25, 2012)

You should of atleast taken your A+ by now, after 7 years of Experience you will knock it out. Once you pass that, go for networking. My job compensation is based off certifications, look for a job like that as well. its nice to make well over a Police officers salary at the age of 25


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

A+ is not for someone who have enough experience in IT, it's kind of waste of time. Do you work with Windows Server? If so, do Microsoft Exam, at least you can put in CV you been working with the technology and keen to learn more by certified it.

Don't bother to certify something you never get real experience, your next employer could ask where you getting the experience from.


----------



## fengzi597 (Feb 29, 2012)

labist said:


> Hello to all members
> But i am worried how can i continue my desktop job in late 30s i mean i should be administrator.


 As you said, i think you should choose a job which you really like.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

certifications are designed to show your experience level not what you want to do. So dont get certified in something your not experienced in otherwise that can hurt your job prospects.

do not have the mistaken beleif that you should be a network admin. Some people never get to that level but then again some people never try.

Just because you have been on helpdesk for long time doesn't mean anything but prooving to your boss that you want to go up a level would help. This may mean staying past your working hours to help the network people for little or no pay.

You may have to work at the weekend or days of. Ask your boss if there is a chance for you to move on and what could be done as your keen to move on.

If there is no chance look for another position elsewhere.


----------

